# Arm Alignment- Shooting Stance Question



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

Howdy everyone! I'm new to slingshots (besides shooting wrist rockets as a kid). For the last couple weeks I've been shooting this Daisy-esque wire frame with flat bands installed until I receive my upgrade in the mail that I'm quite excited about (a Wasp Uniphoxx Enzo!) I've been having a blast so far. I'm also new to the forum and have been learning a LOT. This is a great group of people here!

Anyways, I have a stance question. If you look at my 2 images, the first one is the one that's more comfortable but the second one seems to be better. Do y'all see any problem with the first one? You'll notice the elbow on the arm with my pouch hand is flared out a little bit and not pulled back into better alignment with my arm that holds the frame. The second one I'm really trying to keep it pulled back (with my shoulder blades) to get a more in-line stance. The second one "looks" better to me but it feels really difficult to do (especially if I'm not shooting really light bands) and seems to change the more comfortable anchor point by pulling it back an inch or so.

Anybody shoot with that elbow flared out like in my first photo and not have any problems being very accurate and consistent? Should I just go with what's more comfortable and not worry about it? What do you all think?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

Nosferatu said:


> Howdy everyone! I'm new to slingshots (besides shooting wrist rockets as a kid). For the last couple weeks I've been shooting this Daisy-esque wire frame with flat bands installed until I receive my upgrade in the mail that I'm quite excited about (a Wasp Uniphoxx Enzo!) I've been having a blast so far. I'm also new to the forum and have been learning a LOT. This is a great group of people here!
> 
> Anyways, I have a stance question. If you look at my 2 images, the first one is the one that's more comfortable but the second one seems to be better. Do y'all see any problem with the first one? You'll notice the elbow on the arm with my pouch hand is flared out a little bit and not pulled back into better alignment with my arm that holds the frame. The second one I'm really trying to keep it pulled back (with my shoulder blades) to get a more in-line stance. The second one "looks" better to me but it feels really difficult to do (especially if I'm not shooting really light bands) and seems to change the more comfortable anchor point by pulling it back an inch or so.
> 
> ...


N0 2 everything inline, relax the little finger to avoid tension for the release, good shooting


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Both stances look good. The change in anchor point has probably the biggest impact.
Go with the one that performs the best for you, and retry the other from time to time. Preferences, and comfort can change over time.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Comfort is key! If it feels comfortable and you're hitting the mark then that's perfect. I also try and put my shoulder blades together and stretch out my chest, a way that this helps feel more natural is to take a deep breath as you pull back and focus on pulling your shoulder blades together.
The biggest thing is to just practice and if after a couple of days the tighter second picture really is not comfortable then go back the other way to what is comfortable and find your spot.

Over the last year and a half I have changed my anchor point three times, changed my stance a couple of times and have made many adjustments to improve accuracy and consistency. It is not easy to completely change the way you shoot to something new, but for me one of those times it worked very well and increase my accuracy a ton.

Have fun!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

vince4242 said:


> Comfort is key! If it feels comfortable and you're hitting the mark then that's perfect. I also try and put my shoulder blades together and stretch out my chest, a way that this helps feel more natural is to take a deep breath as you pull back and focus on pulling your shoulder blades together.
> The biggest thing is to just practice and if after a couple of days the tighter second picture really is not comfortable then go back the other way to what is comfortable and find your spot.
> 
> Over the last year and a half I have changed my anchor point three times, changed my stance a couple of times and have made many adjustments to improve accuracy and consistency. It is not easy to completely change the way you shoot to something new, but for me one of those times it worked very well and increase my accuracy a ton.
> ...


And kicked cancers ass to boot!
Hope my wife has ok results of mass removed a week ago so feel ok giving
CO boy a hugh shoutout!
Good on ya Mr V as my aussie mate would say.
I find it fantastic that the simple act of shooting slingshots helped Vinces battle, maybe more than he lets on?
Have a strong feeling that faith and desire to do something aides recovery.
ukj


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks ukj.... I appreciate your kind words and energetic support! Honestly slingshotting was one of the major things that got me through my 9 month cancer ordeal. It gave me something to focus on that really matters to me and gave me a purpose to get off the couch when I felt like doing nothing but sleep all day. The support from this place, all of you has been right up there with my mother and my partner Ana... thanks!!

And definitely sending Positive Vibes and support for your wife. She will be lucky to have you no matter what is the come.

Vince


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Stance looks pretty good mate and in my opinion you should shoot in the most comfortable stance. Accuracy will come but when you are comfortable you will be able to repeat it multiple times which eventually leads to muscle memory. Pulling back the shoulder blades I do with my bow but not my slingshot. I find when I pull back with my shoulder blades with the slingshot my head drops into the sight as yours is slightly. For me a head tilt is no good at all and almost always throws my shot off.


----------



## Nosferatu (Jul 21, 2021)

rowbow said:


> N0 2 everything inline, relax the little finger to avoid tension for the release, good shooting





KawKan said:


> Both stances look good. The change in anchor point has probably the biggest impact.
> Go with the one that performs the best for you, and retry the other from time to time. Preferences, and comfort can change over time.





vince4242 said:


> Comfort is key! If it feels comfortable and you're hitting the mark then that's perfect. I also try and put my shoulder blades together and stretch out my chest, a way that this helps feel more natural is to take a deep breath as you pull back and focus on pulling your shoulder blades together.
> The biggest thing is to just practice and if after a couple of days the tighter second picture really is not comfortable then go back the other way to what is comfortable and find your spot.
> 
> Over the last year and a half I have changed my anchor point three times, changed my stance a couple of times and have made many adjustments to improve accuracy and consistency. It is not easy to completely change the way you shoot to something new, but for me one of those times it worked very well and increase my accuracy a ton.
> ...





AUSSIE4 said:


> Stance looks pretty good mate and in my opinion you should shoot in the most comfortable stance. Accuracy will come but when you are comfortable you will be able to repeat it multiple times which eventually leads to muscle memory. Pulling back the shoulder blades I do with my bow but not my slingshot. I find when I pull back with my shoulder blades with the slingshot my head drops into the sight as yours is slightly. For me a head tilt is no good at all and almost always throws my shot off.


Thanks for all the keen/insightful responses, everyone! Lots of great knowledge and experience in this forum. I'll keep experimenting but for now will work on keeping and tweaking the more comfortable of the two.


----------

